# wrong prediction. Again!!



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, from 12" to maybe 2" at the North Shore in MA. Not good. I just hope there is enough snow so I can plow. Congratulations NH


----------



## Nepatsfn (Jan 1, 2007)

sir spaniourd;371228 said:


> Well, from 12" to maybe 2" at the North Shore in MA. Not good. I just hope there is enough snow so I can plow. Congratulations NH


Thank you, got about 5 inchs and snowing HARD right now


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

we are really close to the "ify" zone, where its really close to three different precipitation lines but from the looks of it now, we are gonna get a pretty decent amount!!!! 

btw, yes, i made up the "ify" zone


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That freezing rain line is staying much more south than they were thinking early this morning. We have gone up 2 degrees since 3 AM today. We have about 3" on theground now. It is slippery out there. Everyone be careful. I slipped on some stairsand now have a nice big welt on my knee.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

First Time Out;371312 said:


> That freezing rain line is staying much more south than they were thinking early this morning. We have gone up 2 degrees since 3 AM today. We have about 3" on theground now. It is slippery out there. Everyone be careful. I slipped on some stairsand now have a nice big welt on my knee.


The temp has risen 10 degrees here (Coastal Maine) since 9am. YIKES!!!

The only good thing is that it's still only 20 deg. A couple more inches and I'll be out plowing.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We have about 3" of snow/sleet here, it's 20* so nothing's melting! It's mostly sleet, so it's packing really hard, but the quad is having no trouble pushing it at all! They say 3-6" accumulation by the time it ends tonight...I got the day off School today!:bluebounc


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats! to those of you who get to plow and make some money. We here by the canal have been shut out again. Had the ice/sleet early this morning. Currently it is 36 degrees and pouring. I just can't win.


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

currently 20 degrees, and a wrong prediction again thos bastards, saying we will get 6-10 well try maybe 2 1/2 of just sleet


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

Can't win in Union- Stafford area either,, All freezing rain and barely a dusting.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Plow is getting stored for the season tomorrow. I have had enough of this Bullsh!t!


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

Nothing, just some slush here in Plymouth. Raining like a ******* now:crying:


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Got about 1" in Foxboro before turning to crap.:crying: Lots got sanded and scraped. Will have to sand again tomorrow morning after the big freeze. Decided to do the driveways also. The residentials have not been done yet this year so I figured why not.payup What a joke :realmad:


----------



## mufman (Feb 13, 2007)

In Chantilly VA we got 2+ (was up to 4 before a little rain) It is so heavy it pushes like a foot or more. This is one time we got burned by the "per inch" so it is a good thing we got 3 pushes and 3 applications (I have to go back out in 10 min to do the third). I haven't slept in over 36 hours. I hope I can be done by midnight but with one truck down it is unlikely.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

JohnsonLawn;371375 said:


> Plow is getting stored for the season tomorrow. I have had enough of this Bullsh!t!


Thats awesome


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*Finally Nyc*

5 Inches In Nyc Today Got A Litlle Ice And Pushed Allday Long Thank God Imagine Happy With One Dam Storm What A Winter To Forget


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

It feels like we're just getting started. 2nd and 3rd plow of the season for us. Pretty much it takes me the first few storms to get comfortable.. Now this winter is prolly over and next winter we can start over again...great. hopefully before February.

Why couldn't those green house gases cause global cooling?


----------

